# Interesting concept by Oliver Knott



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2013)

At Hannover 2013 nano competition!



Enjoy!


----------



## Alastair (11 Feb 2013)

very different from his usual stuff. I really like it.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2013)

Odd...

Has anyone seen that dragon scape he's done?


----------



## BigTom (11 Feb 2013)

He totally stole this idea out of my mind (not the wonky tank, but having a tank completely surrounded by a trickle filter).


----------



## Eboeagles (11 Feb 2013)

Very interesting.

That guys on something for sure! He often gets written off due to his penchant for novelty scapes but he has some impressive skills and I can't but help liking whatever he does as they are always interesting and often amusing


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2013)

I wonder if it blow bubbles out of its mouth...snap snap!


----------

